# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى المشاكل والحلول >  >  خدمة

## قطر الندى

السلام عليكم ومآجورين باأربعين أبا عبدالله عليه السلام
المشكلة هي كالتالي:
فتحت الماسنجر وطلع لي مربع حوار تحديث البرنامج الظاهر اني ضغت موافق 
المهم الحين كلما حاولت افتح الماسنجر ما يفتح يطلع مربع حوار هو كالتالي:
Anewer versi on has been downloadad and is available you must iustall this newer version in order to continue would you like to do this now
-yes
-no 
وحاولت في الخيارين ولا انحلت المشكة 
ممكن المساعدة وشرح الخطوات

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

يخبرك ان هناك برنامج احدث من الموجود عندك هل تريد بدا بالتحميل والتصيب ..

قول له نعم بحدث وبستبه من حاله ..

او قول له لا ليوقف ويبدا يسجل دخول المسنجر ..

وان شاء الله يضبط معاك ..

كل المودة

----------


## قطر الندى

شكرا جزيلا للمرور
بصراحة اني حاولت نعم ولا ولكن لم اتمكن من دخول الماسنجر
اذا ممكن معرفة السبب

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

اختي الكريمة ..

الغي البرانامج من لوحة التحكم ازالة وتثبيت البرامج ..

حاولي تنزلي المسنجر من الانترنت اخر اصدار وان شاء الله ..

بينفع معاك ..

كل المودة

----------

